# Saints Row 2 & Steam



## Kinetix7 (Feb 25, 2009)

So, I bought Saints Row 2, installed it (with Steam), blah blah blah. Trouble is, it runs like UTTER CRAP. And before you say everyone with Saints Row 2 has that problem (i.e. bad lag when driving), I know. The problem is, I read on a forum post about someone else who had this issue. He said he had a cracked version of SR2, and it ran with little lag whatsoever. Then he bought it, and it ran like...utter crap. Because of Steam. So my question is, and I'm really desperate here, is there a way to run Saints Row 2 without Steam? Seeing as the damn thing slows the game down to unplayability, I find it necessary.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello Kinetix7,

First, we do not support cracked and or pirated software,

however, 

I think you can buy saints row 2 at best buy or an electronics store, and install it without using the steam platform.

For example, i bought Age of Conan, and Everquest from the store and did not need steam to run the games.
Heres a link from bestbuy
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8921161&type=product&id=1214004652741


Also please post your system specs
Graphics Card
CPU
Motherboard
Power Supply(open case, write down model/watts/brand)
RAM

Minimum PC System Requirements
PC Operating System
Windows XP, Windows Vista
PC System Memory
1GB RAM
PC Hard Drive Space
15GB
PC Video
128MB 3D DirectX-compatible NVIDIA GeForce 7600 or ATI RADEON X1300 video card with Shader Model 3.0 support
PC Sound Card
16-bit DirectX 9.0c-compatible sound card
PC Drive Type and Speed
DVD-ROM 8x
PC Additional Requirements
Internet service required to access online features


Also try clicking "Steps before Posting" and follow those instructions and get everything up to date.


----------



## Kinetix7 (Feb 25, 2009)

I bought the disc version from Amazon, but it still required me to use Steam to install it.

8800 GT
Intel Core2Duo E4500 @ 2.2Ghz
ASUS P5GC-MX/1333
450W PSU
2 GB of RAM

I turned down a couple of settings which people said caused some trouble, and its reduced lag a bit. I don't think getting rid of Steam will do much else, anyways. But if anyone has any performance tips for this game, let me know.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello again,

Well if it installs with steam, then steam is probably required to play with it sadly.

Your system spec can handle the game, does this lag only occur in Saints Row 2?


----------



## Kinetix7 (Feb 25, 2009)

The only games I really lag in are Saints Row 2, and a little in GTA IV. Both of these games (but SR2 moreso) are pretty bad ports, but I heard that if you manage to run SR2 without Steam it actually does a bit better.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

I will do some research on running SR2 without steam.

But for the mean time, open your computer case and make sure the fans are not clogged with dust, just vacuum or blow out any dust.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Kinetix7.

Could you also please post the make and model of your PSU.
Also, please download System Information for Windows (*SIW*) from my signature.
Take a screenshot of the *Hardware -> Sensors* tab when you system is idle. Then run Saints Row 2 for a few minutes, then Alt+Tab out and take another screenshot of that window.
Post both images back here.


----------



## Kinetix7 (Feb 25, 2009)

PS SOLYTECH 400W 20+4PIN PCI EXP V2.01 First of all, the red switch on the back of the power supply is at 115. The voltage of the power supply is 115V/230V-. The current is 10/6A. The frequency is 60/50Hz. The model is SL-400TF.


Sensor screenshots are attached.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for that.
Your temperatures seem fine, however your voltages (specifically the +12v rail) are at a dangerous level and could be causing damage to your computer. A rail should never be +/- 5% of what the rail is rated at. In this case, your +12v rail is +5% over the rated 12v.
This could definitely be the cause of the problem, artifacting and poor performance are usually start appearing even at about 12.4v.

This is likely due to your PSU being too weak to power your system, which has put a large amount of strain on the unit.
For a system like that I would recommenced something like a Corsair 650W.


----------



## Kinetix7 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm planning on getting a Corsair 750W, as I'm going to upgrade my computer to a new mobo, quad core CPU (Q9550), 4 GB of RAM, and a NVIDIA 275 GTX. Hopefully the 750W will be able to hold up.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

The GTX's hog up PSU power like crazy! But i think a 750 should be okay.


----------

